# Star Trek Picard vor dem Amazon-Start: Deutscher Synchronsprecher von Patrick Stewart steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard vor dem Amazon-Start: Deutscher Synchronsprecher von Patrick Stewart steht fest*

						Wenige Tage vor dem Start von Star Trek: Picard auf Amazon Prime wurde bekanntgegeben, wer dem ehemaligen Captain der Enterprise in der deutschen Fassung seine Stimme leiht. Fans können sich dabei auf einen bekannten Synchronsprecher einstellen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard vor dem Amazon-Start: Deutscher Synchronsprecher von Patrick Stewart steht fest*


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Januar 2020)

Um ehrlich zu sein, mir sind noch nie Unterschiede in der Stimme von Picard aufgefallen. Dabei habe ich die gesamte TNG Serie erst letztens erneut gesichtet. Aber ich habe auch nicht bewusst darauf geachtet. Das deutet daraufhin, dass man gute Arbeit geleistet hat.


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, mir sind noch nie Unterschiede in der Stimme von Picard aufgefallen. Dabei habe ich die gesamte TNG Serie erst letztens erneut gesichtet. Aber ich habe auch nicht bewusst darauf geachtet. Das deutet daraufhin, dass man gute Arbeit geleistet hat.



also mir ist sie aufgefallen. 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gab es sogar 2 sync sprecher in einer Folge für Picard. weiß aber leider nicht mehr die Folge.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Januar 2020)

finde beide passen sehr gut zu Picard, wobei Schult etwas markanter klingt


----------



## X-Cellence (22. Januar 2020)

Schult hatte eine unfassbar gute Betonung und Dynamik. Einer meiner Lieblingssynchronsprecher überhaupt.
Bin froh, dass die Kinofilme von ihm vertont wurden.

Meincke passt aber auch gut zu Stewarts Art. Klingt etwas monotoner und trockener, was aber eben auch gut zu Stewart passt.


----------



## weisserteufel (22. Januar 2020)

Ich sag mal nix, aber das ist schon seit Monaten bekannt.
Zumindest diejenigen, die wissen wollten von wem Stewart synchronisiert wird, wussten das wohl schon.

Feine "News".


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2020)

Freut mich, so kann ich die Folgen gleich zweimal hintereinander schauen und bekomme beide Male was Neues. Einmal auf Deutsch und einmal auf Englisch.

Mir war Schult auch etwas lieber, aber ich kam auch immer mit Meincke klar, der nah am O-Ton ist. Im Trailer wirkte er sogar noch viel passender, als wären beide im Alter miteinander verschmolzen. 

Meincke steht dem Franchise übrigens positiv gegenüber  und war schon öfters auf Fantreffen. Vermutlich ist er auch deswegen wieder dabei. Wie ich las, war er eigentlich schon im Ruhestand.


----------



## sfc (22. Januar 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> also mir ist sie aufgefallen.
> 
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gab es sogar 2 sync sprecher in einer Folge für Picard. weiß aber leider nicht mehr die Folge.



Auf der DVD wurden damals einzelne Stellen des Pilotfilms nachvertont, allerdings mit Hans-Jürgen Wolff als "Schult-Double". Außerdem sprach Picard in einer Folge mit sich selbst. Bevor Meincke Picard übermahm, war er in einer Folge bereits Tomalak.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. Januar 2020)

Ja, die Synchronsprecher...

Meist denkt man, nach der ersten Vorfreude auf eine Fortsetzung, gar nicht daran, dass es nicht immer möglich ist, 
Serien/Filme die nach x Jahren fortgesetzt werden, mit den ursprünglichen Sprechern zu besetzen.
Oder zumindest mit welchen die so ähnlich klingen wie ihre Vorgänger.

Die deutsche Version von "Dragon Ball Super" war für mich in dieser Hinsicht besonders enttäuschend.


----------



## kai84m (23. Januar 2020)

Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.

Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus. 

Zum Glück wird man bei den allermeisten Streaming-Anbietern (außer Google Play) nicht bevormundet und kann problemlos auf die OV zurückgreifen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.
> 
> Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus.



Weil die meisten keine Lust haben ständig Untertitel lesen zu müssen.


----------



## KaneTM (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.
> 
> Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus.
> 
> Zum Glück wird man bei den allermeisten Streaming-Anbietern (außer Google Play) nicht bevormundet und kann problemlos auf die OV zurückgreifen.



Du magst das nicht? Verstehe ich. Du verstehst das nich? Das verstehe ich nicht  Dass in diesem Land  die Leute meist besser Deutsch als Englisch verstehen und lieber die Stimmen der Charatere in einem Film in der eigenen Sprache hören als lesen, sollte wirklich keine große Überraschung sein...


----------



## OField (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus.



1. Nicht Jeder kann Sprache XYZ.
2. Ich möchte mir die Bildgewalt des Films ansehen, nicht die Untertitel lesen.
3. Es ist wesentlich leichter den Sprachlichen Tonfall zu deuten, wenn man die Sprache versteht.

Erklär du mir mal, wieso manche Leute andere Menschen nötigen wollen, etwas in einer bestimmten Sprache zu schauen. Du liest ja auch nicht Bücher in einer Sprache, die du nicht verstehst.


----------



## empy (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.



Müssen sie nicht, scheint sich aber zu rentieren. Solange man an die OV problemlos rankommt, ist doch alles super. Ist halt leider nicht immer ganz der Fall, auch wenn es besser geworden ist. Besonders ärgerlich finde ich aber weiterhin, dass ich mich im Kino zwischen 2D und OV entscheiden muss.


----------



## TobiasClaren (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.
> 
> 
> Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus.
> ...






Weil es dann nicht jeder verfolgen kann?!?
Wir haben in Deutschland leider immer noch Deutsch als Amtssprache, und nicht englisch.
Und nein, das war nicht zynisch oder ähnlich unernst gemeint.
Nicht jeder versteht fließend Englisch. Dazu gehören auch Akademiker.
Nicht nur aus Ostdeutschland.


Es braucht ein Gesetz nach dem jedes Kind neben Deutsch mindestens Englisch als Muttersprache lernen muss. Und zwar von jemand der es kann. Und möglichst von einem Muttersprachler. Sonst wird das Jugendamt aktiv.
Da JEDES Kind laut Experten mindestens 6 Muttersprachen lernen kann, sollte das wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Alephthau (23. Januar 2020)

kai84m schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum Filme die original in Englisch verfilmt wurden überhaupt synchronisiert werden müssen.
> 
> Finde ich für eine Lingua franca wie Englisch absolut überflüssig. Untertitel reichen da völlig aus.
> .



Ich verstehe nicht, warum chinesische Filme synchronisiert werden müssen, sprechen schließlich auch 1,4 Mrd Menschen...... 

Die deutsche Synchro ist im internationalen Vergleich sehr gut, in der Regel gibt es da wenig zu meckern!

Achja, wie ist das eigentlich so mit kleinen Kindern, oder Menschen die nicht lesen/schreiben können usw usw?

/edit

Das beste ist aber, dass viele die meinen "Englisches original ist besser" dann doch diverse Defizite haben was Englisch angeht, ich verweise hierzu auf auf The Witcher und "Was, die haben "Roach" im deutschen mit "Plötze" übersetzt?!" 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## empy (23. Januar 2020)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Es braucht ein Gesetz nach dem jedes Kind neben Deutsch mindestens Englisch als Muttersprache lernen muss. Und zwar von jemand der es kann. Und möglichst von einem Muttersprachler. Sonst wird das Jugendamt aktiv.



Wie soll das bitte laufen?


----------



## Ion_Tichy (24. Januar 2020)

empy schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte laufen?



Das war ironisch gemeint. Spätestens beim Jugendamt hätte das klar sein sollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2020)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland leider immer noch Deutsch als Amtssprache, und nicht englisch.



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Wie wäre es mit altgriechisch?


----------

